
Deep Learning Study Group - KorfmannArno
Hey,<p>We are meeting up via Zoom since a few weeks to read the &quot;Dive into Deep Learning&quot; book together (taking turns of reading out aloud) and discussing it&#x27;s contents plus trying the exercises at the end of each of the book&#x27;s sections.<p>If you are interested in joining this reading&#x2F;study group, please write me a short mail to manuelkorfmann4@gmail.com and I&#x27;ll invite you to the Google Hangouts chat group we&#x27;re using to initiate meetings.
======
giardini
I flagged this post and believe it is spam b/c:

\- the book "Dive into Deep Learning" is NOT a book about :deep learning" as
applied to AI, neural networks or computer science,

\- the book IS a book about education, the classroom, schools, teaching
methods, etc.

It appears that the publishers/authors as well as a small group of others are
attempting to wrest the term "deep learning" from AI and redefined it as an
education term for marketing purposes, i.e., to confuse buyers and sell copies
of books, courses, lectures, etc. such as the one addressed here.

~~~
Jugurtha
Could OP be referring to [https://d2l.ai/](https://d2l.ai/)

~~~
KorfmannArno
Yes, this is the book I'm referring too.

